# Solved: CCleaner, Trojan and Vista



## TheCrone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I have VIsta and have just gotten rid of a Trojan. Got the computer/Vista in May. I read that the Vista firewall was great and I was safe. I am doubting that now and have downloaded ZoneAlarm and will be setting it up. 

I have used CCleaner daily on all my computers. In XP I would get rid of 20 to 30 MB of crap. In Vista at least 4 out of 7 nights I clean out 600 to 800 MB of crap. What is that about??? To me it is a scary amount. It is NOT the amount of surfing done during the time, either. On the last occasion, I had hardly used it at all. 

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Can you give some examples of the filenames and locations of the 600 to 800 MB of stuff that CCLeaner misses?


----------



## TheCrone (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is last nights clean.

I have only the things checked that it installed with. NONE of the Advanced are checked. We do not do anything different than we did before with XP.

==========================================================================

ANALYSIS COMPLETE - (107.156 secs)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
797.2MB to be removed. (Approximate size)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Details of files to be deleted (Note: No files have been deleted yet)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IE Temporary Internet Files (5851 files) 699.7MB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 986 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 874 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 104 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 226 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][3].txt 120 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 356 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 340 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 271 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 311 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 378 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 493 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 265 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 139 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 308 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 354 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 286 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 288 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 377 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 379 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 107 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 386 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][3].txt 295 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 92 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 72 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 69 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 103 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 71 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 168 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 332 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 264 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 181 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 253 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 415 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][3].txt 147 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 658 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 120 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 180 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 185 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 114 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 75 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 336 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 192 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 118 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][3].txt 279 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 712 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 725 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 373 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 96 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 219 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 142 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 100 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 192 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 534 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 76 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 1.16KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 69 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 591 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 202 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 269 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 249 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 551 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 443 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 453 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][2].txt 92 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 103 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 578 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\low\[email protected][1].txt 96 bytes
Marked for deletion: C:\Users\home\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
Marked for deletion: C:\Users\home\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
Emptied Recycle Bin (5 files) 79.2MB
C:\Windows\TEMP\coinlog.log 2.48KB
C:\Windows\TEMP\lpksetup-20070813-101436-0.log 6.33KB
C:\Windows\TEMP\lpksetup-20070813-101458-0.log 638 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\8A56EAB7.TMP 122 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\blank.htm 293 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\Images\searchanim.gif 7.15KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\nointernet.htm 1.16KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\nointernetr.htm 1.04KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\notregistered.htm 1.08KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\serverunavailable.htm 545 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\FTW\wait.htm 634 bytes
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\home.bmp 31.09KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\java_install_reg.log 1.48KB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Local\Temp\wmplog00.sqm 1.50KB
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\Logs\wmiprov.log 737 bytes
C:\Windows\Debug\UserMode\ChkAcc.log 0 bytes
Firefox/Mozilla Temporary Internet Cache (231 files) 17.8MB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\profiles\5pyroghv.default\history.dat 0.18MB
C:\Users\home\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\profiles\default\oiyex2xu.slt\history.dat 32.38KB
Removed Cookie: abish.byui.edu
Removed Cookie: jalbum.net
Removed Cookie: google.com
Removed Cookie: werelate.org
Removed Cookie: google.com
Removed Cookie: mail.google.com
Removed Cookie: imageads3.googleadservices.com
Removed Cookie: yahoo.com
Removed Cookie: freepages.rootsweb.com
Removed Cookie: ancestry.com
Removed Cookie: id.ancestry.com

This is what it said after the clean
=========================

CLEANING COMPLETE - (60.474 secs)
--------------------------------------------
813.2MB removed.
-------------------------------------------

Thanks!! 
Crone


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It looks like CCleaner is working OK. So you're just wondering why it's cleaning 800MB on Vista compared to 30MB on XP with the about the same amount of activity. The only thing I can think of is that maybe Vista uses more disk space in the way it stores cookies and temp internet files. I don't have Vista so maybe some who does can shed some more light on the subject.

But anyway it looks like CCleaner is doing it's job, the stuff it's deleting is the basic stuff it always deletes. I don't think you need to worry about it deleting anything that it shouldn't be deleting.


----------



## TheCrone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank You!
That's a lot of crap though ) Vista is a mystery. 

Thanks again.
The Crone


----------

